# Are you familiar with this line of breeding?



## ljwaqha (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello! 
Has anyone heard of "Solid Ebony" (AQHA mare)? She is by Solid Impressev and out of Isa Blue Skip. Isa Blue Skip's sire is Darin's Skip. Is anyone familiar with this breeding and can you tell me a little about it? I have a mare who has this in her pedigree and I'm trying to learn more about it. Obviously, I'm familiar with the Impressive breeding but not sure about other. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

It appears you have a lot of performance breeding and some decent halter breeding in this horse. In the 4th generation, a little racing. Some well known horses in this mare's pedigree include: Impressive, Silver Cash, Skipper W., Sugar Leo, Sugar Bars, Three Bars(TB), Lightning Bar, King, Nick W, Question Mount, and Flit. 
Darin's Skip was superior Western Pleasure and an AQHA Champion. He also sired some foals that ran barrels. Jo Moore Star earned 6 points at halter. Joe M. Moore was owned by W. G. Brown. Margie Star earned 9 halter points. Three Bars (TB) a leading sire in the Quarter Horse industry is said to of sired some thin hoofed foals. He sired Champions and they in turn sired Champions. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like she has some good working blood, but crossed with halter breeding.
My greatest concern would be to know her HYPP status


----------



## Fillylover (Sep 28, 2017)

I have


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Skipper W is in the "Skip" side of that and he was good. I'm pretty clueless about pedigree stuff though, don't mind me...

I'd steer clear of anything too closely related to Impressive though.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Any horse that has IMpressive in his pedigree,the owner should know the hypp status of that ancestor, and if positive, test their horse


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Any horse with Impressive in their pedigree, should be tested for hypp, unless that ancestor is the only link to Impressive and is hypp neg/neg

Nothing wrong with hypp negative Impressive bred horses


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedigree info says Solid Ebony is N/N for HYPP, so if that's the only line to Impressive, it's a non-issue. Looks to be an early breeding of the "Golden Cross" of Skipper W and Impressive. Pics of your horse?


----------



## ninaslife (Oct 27, 2017)

I have heard about it yes!


----------

